
Happy personal news - wlmsng
http://marissamayr.tumblr.com/post/128085855519/happy-personal-news
======
beilabs
Wonder what women are feeling inside Yahoo when they see their CEO going to
work right up until they go into the delivery room, then back to work straight
away...do they feel under similar pressure if they are giving birth? It feels
distinctly American for a woman to be under such pressure to get back to the
workforce asap...

~~~
facepalm
I expect the messy business of producing babies to be outsourced to the 3rd
world more and more often.

------
danso
Trying to think of the last time, if ever, a Fortune 500 CEO has been
pregnant...a quick Google search reminds me that she was pregnant when
selected as Yahoo's CEO. Big congrats to her

~~~
shalmanese
She was apparently the first: [http://www.workingmother.com/most-powerful-
moms/marissa-maye...](http://www.workingmother.com/most-powerful-moms/marissa-
mayer-becomes-first-pregnant-ceo-fortune-500-company)

------
fivedogit
By some force of habit, I still visit yahoo.com every now and then. I guess
it's about as close to "what normal people are into" as I'm going to get these
days without TV.

I'm struck by the juxtaposition of Marissa Mayer's place as a historically
important woman in tech (which she has personally embraced) and the sheer
number of "Kardashian" and "Jenner" mentions found on the Yahoo front page.
Seriously. CTRL-F "Jenner" _at any time_ and see what happens. 5 mentions,
minimum.

"What's wrong with that?" you might ask. Everything. The Kardashians -- OK,
primarily Kim has made a career and massive amounts of money from voluntarily
making herself into a vapid sex object. Sex tapes, jilted husbands, nude PR
stunt magazine covers... it's the lowest of the low. We all know it and that's
fine. If the world pays for that, whatever. That's capitalism.

But Marissa...

I'm always conficted about Marissa. Her job depends on an unholy convenient
alliance with the Attention Hounds of the World to bring eyes to her
basically-worthless-without-Alibaba-investment company's website. Does that
not keep her up at night?

So when a story like this comes out: "Look at me! I'm blazing trails for women
in the workplace!" I just remember all the Kardashian-enabling and then it all
rings very hollow.

------
williadc
Twin girls will keep her hands full, for sure.

------
zeroonetwothree
I would be surprised if she could work as much as she did with her singleton.
Twins are a lot different.

------
gargarplex
Congratulations are in order.

------
simonebrunozzi
Assuming this is the real Marissa Mayer, CEO of Yahoo! (which I doubt), I am
almost forced to laugh at the typical corporate jargon imbued in this post.

Some of my favorite keywords: renaissance, terrific, dedicated, tremendous,
excited, growth, amazing, blessed, most extraordinary, proudest, extremely
energized, the future looks extremely bright, etc.

I'm kind of tired of these types of messages. Please, world: stop.

~~~
awm
Just to keep this thought from spreading, Yahoo reblogged it as well, so I'm
pretty confident this is the real deal.
[1][http://yahoo.tumblr.com/](http://yahoo.tumblr.com/)

